# Lego's



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Use Lego's in your homeschool: Article with links to lego lesson plans


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

we use lego robotics. That is always good. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

My DS is in love with lego's. The link is great! We have used lego's before as counters for math. I never thought of using them for science. That is cool.


----------



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

our co-op is doing a robotic legos class this year. i see it as appealing to boys, but what about girls? I have 3 daughters that I homeschool, but I think only 1 will be in that class.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Just as a side note, and I know many of you guys don't condone excessive computer use, but Roblox is a kid's online site that really REALLY encourages imagination through online lego-building. Just a side line to the OP, no intent to hijack!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

mamaC11 said:


> our co-op is doing a robotic legos class this year. i see it as appealing to boys, but what about girls? I have 3 daughters that I homeschool, but I think only 1 will be in that class.


we had one girl in robotics, and she really enjoyed it. It depends on if the child (male or female) likes engineering, math, that sort of thing.


----------

